# Samsung REfrigerator Problem..



## murihikukid5 (Nov 6, 2017)

Hi..Hopefully this is the correct forum....I have a Samsung refridgerator,,, Model SR-24 NME (it actually is stamped NMF but I am sure its a NME)
and it will not go....I have checked everything apart from gas in the Compressor...But I am sure an expert can tell me what the problem is..
I switch the unit on and I get a click as though something starts but within 5 seconds another click and its off ...I then wait about 3 minutes and it clicks again as if something has started and within 5 seconds another click and its off...This is a continuous pattern...
Now I am sure this is an overload switch clicking so would really appreciate it if somebody could tell me what the problem is and can it be fixed....Thanks MK


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 22, 2011)

Welcome to the site....... I hope ya get her fixed and happy again!!


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

If you can get to the compressor take a rubber or wood malet and smack it in the middle. Takes a good wack but not hard enough to dent it.

The motor may have dead spot. This has been know to work as a temporary fix.

BG


----------



## murihikukid5 (Nov 6, 2017)

Hi...Thanks for your Support ..Yes the compressor must be seized so basicly thats it...Regards MK


----------

